

HP Wins 3PAR Takeover Battle as Dell Drops Out - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/09/02/3par-hp-raises-to-33-tops-dell-bid-of-32/

======
wazoox
We still have to understand how a 191 million $ company can be a bargain at 2
billions. Was preventing Dell from entering the datacenter worth that much?

